
[hackers Browser] – New Google Chrome, Called SlimJet - iamtrying
http://www.slimjet.com/chrome/google-chrome-old-version.php
======
brudgers
Slimjet page: [http://www.slimjet.com/en/lp/java-silverlight-support-in-
chr...](http://www.slimjet.com/en/lp/java-silverlight-support-in-chrome.php)

It allows NPAPI plugins and is based on Chromium.

